# Anyone create a facebook ad for their own driver referral code?



## Babysnowbyrd (Jan 26, 2016)

I couldn't find any other threads on this specifically.

I've thought about setting up my own facebook add for Uber but with my referral code on it for my local market. Anyone know if that's against any terms? I can't find anything that says you CAN'T but maybe someone else has tried...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah but I keep forgetting the number.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

You can't use social media to advertise your code per the tos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But you can purchase a fold up canopy,spray paint Uber sign up station on it and set it up in front of a local convenience store,gas station.
Just make an Uber Recruitment station stencil,buy a canopy folding chairs and a folding table.
Throw a $5.00 white sheet with Uber logo spray painted on over the fold up card table.
Set it up at the far end of Wal Mart parking lot where it can be seen from the road. Bring it to job fairs all over the state ! Works great at flea markets on weekends!
Put up big sign $100.00 sign on Bonus !
Everything will fit into the trunk of your car.
2 recruits will cover your expenses which are a tax write off.
" HURRY HURRY HURRY !"
"STEP RIGHT UP" " COME ONE COME ALL!'
( p.S.- have a sign in book on table with spaces for name address,phone number date time and e mail address. Sell their address,phone numbers and e mail address to mailing list purchasing companies)
Or for $500.00 I can ship you the Uber Promotions Starter Kit and you will be ready to start making Huge Profits ! Free training Manuel included if you Hurry !( allow 4-6 weeks for drop shipping )
Don't wait,don't hesitate !
Turn your revenue stream into a RIVER OF CA$H!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

I can appreciate trying to reach out to a bigger audience, but wouldn't a face to face sales approach work better?

Get young guys into your Uber as passengers, convince them to join as a group- explain the easy money, you got a captive audience.

Its so easy to ignore social media.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can appreciate trying to reach out to a bigger audience, but wouldn't a face to face sales approach work better?
> 
> Get young guys into your Uber as passengers, convince them to join as a group- explain the easy money, you got a captive audience.
> 
> Its so easy to ignore social media.


Uber Drivers : " There's one born every Minute!"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Babysnowbyrd said:


> I couldn't find any other threads on this specifically.
> 
> I've thought about setting up my own facebook add for Uber but with my referral code on it for my local market. Anyone know if that's against any terms? I can't find anything that says you CAN'T but maybe someone else has tried...


There's creative ways to get drivers, you can make money if you hustle. uberman says he makes good money doing this on his youtube site. Go for it, but cost per view (if you advertise your vid ) is cheapest on YouTube, it's something like one penny, maybe 2 now, this was a few years back.


----------



## Babysnowbyrd (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, I'm thinking I might make more money by actually trying to get referrals. I never really bring it up, but I've been thinking about stepping up my game and trying to get other drivers on the road. If I'm not mistaken, I think Uberman doesn't actually drive anymore (or maybe once a month to stay active) but I think he makes crazy money from referrals on his channel.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Drivers : " There's one born every Minute!"


That was good 2 Hunt.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Links to other groups, blogs, forums, facebooks, or sites that relate to driving aren't permitted.

Posting or soliciting for promo/referral codes is not allowed.

https://uberpeople.net/help/terms


----------



## cdbern (Aug 23, 2016)

While I understand the rules stated in Uber's TOS, why on my invites page on the partners website does it have a link for both Facebook and Twitter to share my drivers code? See screenshot


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Babysnowbyrd said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I might make more money by actually trying to get referrals. I never really bring it up, but I've been thinking about stepping up my game and trying to get other drivers on the road..


If you're good at it, there is no "might" about it. How many trips would you have to make all the way out to BYU just to make the money from a single referral? Little wear and tear on your car, recruitment for the awesomest ultimate side hustle is actually not a bad side hustle.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Links to other groups, blogs, forums, facebooks, or sites that relate to driving aren't permitted.
> 
> Posting or soliciting for promo/referral codes is not allowed.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/help/terms


This includes posting videos that include other people's referral codes.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> This includes posting videos that include other people's referral codes.


A hundred apologies for my previous faux pax.

It was inadvertant, I never heard the referral code on the jingle, it was sort of a crappy jingle and didn't get to that part.

But the idea of composing a jingle and playing it on your sound system while ubering, to encourage signups is still a capital idea.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was checking all the Craiglists ads for driving for Uber. All of them are just new drivers trying to get a few referrals.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A hundred apologies for my previous faux pax.
> 
> It was inadvertant, I never heard the referral code on the jingle, it was sort of a crappy jingle and didn't get to that part.
> 
> But the idea of composing a jingle and playing it on your sound system while ubering, to encourage signups is still a capital idea.


No apologies necessary, I can assure you. There weren't any in the jingle, but they were very prominent after opening up the video directly on YouTube.

I totally agree that's a clever way to do it, though.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a hard time referring people and not feeling like I'm lying to them or screwing them over... 

I have alot of people ask me "Do you make good money?" Answer: No... Maybe a few nights a year... But the average night, after expenses, you'll probably end up making nothing.

Usually, the first thing I tell them is that they'll need to change their auto-insurance policy and usually right away they're like... oh F$%$ that, no thanks.

Even though it's not a big change for everyone... People don't like change. Some people have had the same insurance for many many many years, and aren't interested in changing it. In the case for me, I had been paying about $700 with progressive, and when they quoted me TNC coverage they wanted $2000/year... including $250 up front to change to that policy... so say goodbye to any signon bonus! I went with Geico instead which gave me TNC coverage for a lot less, but it was still $105 up front to switch to start the policy.

Beyond that, when you figure in rising fuel prices, wear and tear on your car, ever decreasing fares/rates, more and more driver saturation, and a shit-ton of dead miles, often times it you make nothing at all. I drove for 6 hours last night and I technically lost 3 cents in the process.

How in good conscience could anyone recommend this?

The above is w.r.t. UberX. Even though I have a Cadillac SRX, they don't offer UberSELECT here in Maine, and I don't have a 3rd row seat so I can't even do UberXL. I'm sure it's quite a bit more profitable driving Select.

You might ask why do I still do this then? Some people play Pokemon. I Uber. It gives me something to do. I own a cloud computing company and make ample profits to live very comfortably. If I was trying to Uber to make a living? No way...


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

unPat said:


> You can't use social media to advertise your code per the tos


Strange because on the Uber website, once you log in, there are links to facebook which actually makes a facebook posting in your account and, clicking on that posting redirects to the Uber sign up page along with your own face and code.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/

*Referrals and Promotional Codes.*
Uber may, in its sole discretion, create referral and/or promotional codes ("Promo Codes") that may be redeemed for discounts on future Services and/or a Third Party Provider's services, or other features or benefits related to the Services and/or a Third Party Provider's services, subject to any additional terms that Uber establishes. You agree that Promo Codes: (i) must be used for the intended audience and purpose, and in a lawful manner; (ii) may not be duplicated, sold or transferred in any manner, or made available to the general public (whether posted to a public form or otherwise), unless expressly permitted by Uber; (iii) may be disabled by Uber at any time for any reason without liability to Uber; (iv) may only be used pursuant to the specific terms that Uber establishes for such Promo Code; (v) are not valid for cash; and (vi) may expire prior to your use. Uber reserves the right to withhold or deduct credits or other features or benefits obtained through the use of the referral system or Promo Codes by you or any other user in the event that Uber determines or believes that the use of the referral system or use or redemption of the Promo Code was in error, fraudulent, illegal, or otherwise in violation of Uber's Terms."


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

https://www.lyft.com/invite-terms
*
Referral Program*
"For the User Referral Program, Lyft will distribute "Ride Codes" to the Lyft user community. A "Ride Code" is a unique alphanumeric code for you to distribute to eligible friends, family and other third parties (each a "Referred User"). To redeem the Ride Code, the Referred User must enter the Ride Code on the Lyft platform in the creation of their new Lyft account. Each Ride Code is good for a certain number of rides and up to a certain value set by Lyft (such value may be changed by Lyft without notice prior to redemption of the Ride Code as existing promotions change). If the ride does not exceed the value of the Ride Code, there will be no remaining balance on the Referred User's Lyft account. If the ride exceeds the value of the Ride Code, the Referred User will be responsible for the payment amount of the remaining balance of the ride.

For the Driver Referral Program, Lyft will distribute "Referral Codes" to the Lyft user community. A "Referral Code" is a unique alphanumeric code for you to distribute to eligible friends, family and other third parties (each, a "Referred Driver"). If a Referred Driver uses your Referral Code to apply to become a Driver on the Lyft platform, and such Driver becomes an approved Driver and completes the applicable ride requirement for the Referred Driver's market via the Lyft platform within the applicable time period according to existing promotions in the Referred Driver's market at the time of application (the "Referral Period"), then the Referred Driver shall be considered a "Qualifying Driver" and you and the Qualifying Driver will be eligible for a payment or credit as described below. Lyft will at its sole discretion determine which Referred Drivers are approved as Drivers on the Lyft platform. The timing of the approval process may vary."


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Babysnowbyrd said:


> facebook add


 See below



unPat said:


> You can't use social media to advertise your code per the tos


 This is incorrect, as other posters have stated you are allowed to use social media where approved by Uber (see ToS above). By providing you social media bridge links in the Partner Dashboard you are absolutely okay with using these on social media platforms. Paid ads however not so much in my opinion and I believe I've seen this somewhere in Uber's ToS or related legal posts. Still trying to find that however.



cdbern said:


> While I understand the rules stated in Uber's TOS, why on my invites page on the partners website does it have a link for both Facebook and Twitter to share my drivers code? See screenshot


 You're absolutely okay with using these links on either platform.



RussellP said:


> I had been paying about $700 with progressive, and when they quoted me TNC coverage they wanted $2000/year... including $250 up front to change to that policy... so say goodbye to any signon bonus! I went with Geico instead which gave me TNC coverage for a lot less, but it was still $105 up front to switch to start the policy.


 About $120/month here in Pittsburgh with Erie Insurance, hybrid policy for personal and rideshare gap coverage. Down from $200+/month with GEICO's hybrid policy.



RussellP said:


> ever decreasing fares/rates, more and more driver saturation, and a shit-ton of dead miles


 Rates should have stopped decreasing as of this year, we're all waiting to absolutely confirm this however. More and more saturation yes and no, in my opinion saturation due to sign ups have slowed but I feel like we are still adding more drivers than we're losing. Of course no way for me to measure this as I can't see Uber's metrics. Dead miles vary, for me I still hit the $1-2/mile range and rarely drive without a passenger in the car unless I'm repositioning 1-2 miles. Of course I will sometimes get those longer dead-head runs back into the city.



Southdiver said:


> Strange because on the Uber website, once you log in, there are links to facebook which actually makes a facebook posting in your account and, clicking on that posting redirects to the Uber sign up page along with your own face and code.


 You're absolutely okay with using these links on either platform.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> See below
> 
> This is incorrect, as other posters have stated you are allowed to use social media where approved by Uber (see ToS above). By providing you social media bridge links in the Partner Dashboard you are absolutely okay with using these on social media platforms. Paid ads however not so much in my opinion and I believe I've seen this somewhere in Uber's ToS or related legal posts. Still trying to find that however.
> 
> ...


Wrong see below.


----------



## Babysnowbyrd (Jan 26, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Links to other groups, blogs, forums, facebooks, or sites that relate to driving aren't permitted.
> 
> Posting or soliciting for promo/referral codes is not allowed.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/help/terms


I'm not posting or soliciting for promo/referral codes.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Babysnowbyrd said:


> I'm not posting or soliciting for promo/referral codes.


I know that you're not, but others might.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I know that you're not, but others might.


Even if some drivers did what the OP asked, they'd be foolish to admit on an open forum like this.


----------



## Babysnowbyrd (Jan 26, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
> 
> *Referrals and Promotional Codes.*
> Uber may, in its sole discretion, create referral and/or promotional codes ("Promo Codes") that may be redeemed for discounts on future Services and/or a Third Party Provider's services, or other features or benefits related to the Services and/or a Third Party Provider's services, subject to any additional terms that Uber establishes. You agree that Promo Codes: (i) must be used for the intended audience and purpose, and in a lawful manner; (ii) may not be duplicated, sold or transferred in any manner, or made available to the general public (whether posted to a public form or otherwise), unless expressly permitted by Uber; (iii) may be disabled by Uber at any time for any reason without liability to Uber; (iv) may only be used pursuant to the specific terms that Uber establishes for such Promo Code; (v) are not valid for cash; and (vi) may expire prior to your use. Uber reserves the right to withhold or deduct credits or other features or benefits obtained through the use of the referral system or Promo Codes by you or any other user in the event that Uber determines or believes that the use of the referral system or use or redemption of the Promo Code was in error, fraudulent, illegal, or otherwise in violation of Uber's Terms."


I could be wrong, but I think there's a difference between PASSENGER and DRIVER referrals.

PASSENGER referrals give free rides to new customers as well as the referrer. It's money out of Uber's pocket. One guy posted his rider referral link and got over $50,000 in Uber credits but then lost it when they realized how he got them.

However, Uber is always aggressively marketing for new DRIVERS. People like Uberman with his youtube channel and the Rideshare Guy share their driver promos in their blogs/videos and as of yet have not reported any pushback from the companies. In fact, Uberman has a video about a time when an old account with an old code was briefly reactivated and thousands of dollars of delayed referrals came in. It got shut down, but only because it registered that many referrals at one time as fraudulent. After contacting the company and explaining what happened, they gave him that money BACK so they knew exactly what he was doing.

I'm still going through some of these other posts but I searched my own DRIVER terms and did not find anything about not using an ad for my DRIVER referral code.


----------

